# What Would You Do If...



## Ninja Warrior (Sep 30, 2008)

*A FIGHT*​
I would really like to know if you were in my position what you would have done. Imagine you get in a bus with your girlfriend ( if you don't have a gf, think of your mom ). You both are sitting together, it is a straight four seaters. While talking to your gf / mom, you heard her saying ,"why is he staring at me like that?"

You wondered ,"huh?" And thought it was those guys sitting before you looking but you didn't notice them looking at her really. But then suddenly you were aware and silently shocked by this middle aged man sitting right next to you and you did not even realize he had been there. 

How did he get there? When? Hmm, you observed him, his eyes were reddish, he was clearly drunk holding a motorcycle helmet staring at your gf / mom.

Now would this display get you worry? Defensive? If not, then you see this happened: The drunkard started insulting your gf / mom for no reason. Calling her a whore, I do not wish to mention everything the drunkard said, think about all the vulgar words, ugliest of them that a middle aged, wife beating drunkard can come up with. He just goes on dissing your gf / mom.

Your mom / gf couldn't really hear what the drunkard was saying, she just told you to calm down, and it does not matter. But he sitting next to you clearly has all his words going into your ears... the words were unbearable for you to hear.. You asked your gf / mom to let's go sit at the back, but your gf / mom says ,"na, we are already getting down, just don't bother." But his words are fast and loading your ears, nonstop...Now, my question is what would you have done?

This is what I did: The bus arrived at a stop that we were getting down at, my gf got up and walked fast to get down, but I snapped... I felt I couldn't go on with the day having all those words repeated in my head. Besides to have those words thrown at someone you Love... it just hurts. I stood, and turned toward him and my fist headed to his head, it happened so fast I do not know if I hit him well. I don't even remember if he grabbed his helmet to fight, I only remember him getting up trying to fight back. I punched above his left eye hard I saw blood painted on his head..and his blood all over me. He tried to punch my upper chest which was useless, he went down on his stomach..

Then I saw him moving or trying to get up I don't know, my instant defence mode thought ,"he's getting up, hurry!" And I kicked his head like twice and his head fell on the floor like a dead meat, blood flowing below and out of him, he stopped moving. Everyone ran out of the bus, not many were in there which was a good thing. My gf screamed, she was furious and embarrassed with me for my action.. the bus driver was so frustrated and furious, he asked why, I said this drunkard disturbed my gf, and the driver told me why didn't I just leave him or fight outside, why must fight in his bus. I was standing out of the bus already from the back door, I saw the drunkard's arm twitched on the floor. I waved my hand at the bus driver in frustration and walked away with the drunkard's blood on me. The rest was history... I felt very bad, very bad







.. my gf was so disappointed at me.. she scolded me like mad.. ( ok I'll stop here )

---------

I feel very bad, I did think that I acted without thinking. I mean I started fearing for my gf, I pray the drunkard does not remember her. I was told by others that I should have controlled him or hit him to shut up instead of terminating him ( gosh I don't know what happened to the man, where would the bus driver had taken him? What if he died? I hope not )...... but to think about it again, no matter how bad and wrong I feel, if I recall all the words he said looking like no man could ever have the heart to touch him, I feel so pleased that he was terminated..


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

i'dd whoop his fukin ass too. Excuse my language, but some people in this world deserves to get a beating. It's just pathetic and being ignorant. Make the fool learn his lesson.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

I would take mom to the back of the bus and have my way with her roast beef curtains.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

You did it cause you're a NINJA WARRIOR mother f*cker!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Tango374 said:


> You did it cause you're a NINJA WARRIOR mother f*cker!!!!!!!!!!!










WHO'S THE MASTERRRR?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if a guy stares at my gf i let it go...unless i feel he is taking TOO much of a look.

but if someone called my gf a whore or anything, i would tell them to shut the f*ck up. if they said one word more then i would more than likely get physical. guys dont have the right to talk to my woman like that. plus she would probably tell them to f*ck off as well.lol

i always give the guy a chance to sit down and STFU, but sometimes they seem to be looking for a fight.

i always expected my gf to be all angry at me if i fought...until a buddy and i got in a big scrap at a bar after one of the bouncers punched her friend in the face. i didnt get bitched out at all. she was proud.lol


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

don't let the forum cop armpit.. i mean armac see this thread he will call you names ,and tell you he is a cop . now me i would have reacted in a similar ,but i would have not gone the extra damage. i hope all works out and everyone is ok


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

I could be wrong but by your story it seems like you sucker punched a drunk guy! I agree he shouldnt have ran his mouth, but I prob would have said somethin and let him make the next move. If he was as drunk as you say I would prob not beat him into the ground either. But we are all different!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm both pro and con on this.

First of all, I would have reacted like you did in the beginning.
I can confidently say I know what I would do, because I've trained in the fighting arts for most of my adult life, and I've been in many real life situations living in the bad section of Portland... ridden the lightrail many many times.

Like I said, I would have definitley STARTED the situation like you did.
However, when he was on the ground, that's when I would have stopped.
In real martial arts training, you not only know how to take the guy down, but you know when to stop.

Ya just don't go kicking a guy in his head when he's down.
That's the bottom line.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Sep 30, 2008)

Pit_man said:


> I'm both pro and con on this.
> 
> First of all, I would have reacted like you did in the beginning.
> I can confidently say I know what I would do, because I've trained in the fighting arts for most of my adult life, and I've been in many real life situations living in the bad section of Porltand.
> ...


Yes, I should have just left him and if he really tried to get up, just pushed him down as he was finished already. I do train in the Bujinkan Ninjutsu, but a beginner and what happened in the bus was nothing smart in a martial art way... my Sensei told me I should have controlled him, when I said I kicked his head, he said that was very bad... but he said he understood. It is fear driven action too..because you never know, however I learnt my lesson.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Ya just don't go kicking a guy in his head when he's down.
> That's the bottom line.


I dont agree with this part of the statement entirely.

Theres a time and a place for everything.

but I would say you should save it for a "he kicked your prego gf in the stomache" type of situation


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

KrBjostad said:


> Ya just don't go kicking a guy in his head when he's down.
> That's the bottom line.


I dont agree with this part of the statement entirely.

Theres a time and a place for everything.

*but I would say you should save it for a "he kicked your prego gf in the stomache" type of situation*
[/quote]
i would probably kill him


----------



## thephenom (Oct 9, 2008)

hmmm


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Unless it is for self defense, I don't recommend doing that. First of all, like you said, he's drunk. Second, we always have lawsuits and the chance of arrests. I'd ignore him at first then ask him stop talking like that. Who knows, maybe he has a mental disorder. Too many violent crazy people here to risk endangering yourself and your gf/mother.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

diddye said:


> Unless it is for self defense, I don't recommend doing that. First of all, like you said, he's drunk. Second, we always have lawsuits and the chance of arrests. I'd ignore him at first then ask him stop talking like that. Who knows, maybe he has a mental disorder. Too many violent crazy people here to risk endangering yourself and your gf/mother.


^^Well said!







I had a buddy that hit a guy in a bar the guy fell and hit his head and ended up in a coma for a week! He got lucky and the guy didnt die. Manslaughter is a very nasty charge!


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, all that is the part that wishes I just walked away from the bus..


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Ninja Warrior said:


> Thank you for all the replies guys, it does make me feel ok to not be told that I am completely wrong... although *it was an act that I am not proud of at all*. It tought me a lesson too.


Then why is it your second post on a website?

I would have told him to shut up to begin with. If he didnt shut up, then I'd use force if I had to, but i think in a situation like this violence isnt best. What if you do something like what Pit_man said, but the guy doesnt get up? You could be thrown in jail for manslaughter, then what would your wife or gf do while you are in there?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I had a similar situation when I was 21. A drunk in a bar was talking vile sh*t to my gf. I warned him once and when he continued, I hit him. He fell backwards and broke his neck. I was arrested, tried and served 3 years in state prison. I was still in when my father died of cancer and I attended the funeral with a police escort and wasn't able to stay with and comfort my mother. I'm not saying you did right or wrong, I'm just saying be aware that sometimes the consequences of your actions can take an unexpected turn.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Sep 30, 2008)

Gosh... that would spoil my life eh? With such a record...


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Sep 30, 2008)

Nevermind said:


> Thank you for all the replies guys, it does make me feel ok to not be told that I am completely wrong... although *it was an act that I am not proud of at all*. It tought me a lesson too.


*Then why is it your second post on a website?*

I would have told him to shut up to begin with. If he didnt shut up, then I'd use force if I had to, but i think in a situation like this violence isnt best. What if you do something like what Pit_man said, but the guy doesnt get up? You could be thrown in jail for manslaughter, then what would your wife or gf do while you are in there?
[/quote]

Maybe it can teach others, so they would not simply fight and definitely not cause a fight to occur. We all just wish to live our lives safe and happy, nobody wants trouble, it's just sad to have people like this outside looking for trouble. And secondly I post this out of guilt, I need to hear from people.. I needed to express and see what people think. I just pray the man is fine and everything will be safe and fine from here.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I bet your sensi didn't teach you moves like these.....


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i just received the video of your girlfriend kicking your ass after that altercation with the old man on the bus..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

id prob beat the guy up too,after i told him to stfu, but my advice would be just to let it go. its just a drunk retard on the bus, who gives a sh*t what he says.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

I learned it from my pappy,,,the ole "um gonna draw back my right fist half way when he braces his face you nail him in the balls with your best soccer kick " trick,, hard as you can.Then with in second you can do what ever the f*ck you want to the guy.no one wants to fight when there balls smashed no matter what size.." the way i see it the bigger you all that bigger the balls you got to hurt..lol i know um hard core but i am 5,7 with a big mouth, in a fight you got to try your hardest to win,,, defeat is not a option,



Liquid said:


> I would take mom to the back of the bus and have my way with her roast beef curtains.










you shouldn't f*ck your mother dude.. didn't they teach you that in school..


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I highly doubt you are the first person to crack somebody because they were mouthing off. Morally, you were in the right by defending you gf's honor. Legally, you were dead wrong. You sucker punched a drunk and then kicked him when he was down. I have trained in several different martial arts nearly all my life and I am shocked as hell that your sensei is going to continue to train you. I'm not saying this to flame you, god knows I can't judge, but if I pulled something like this, my trainers would probably take my belts and try to train me some DISCIPLINE.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

this isn't about that,, its win or be killed,,, there no half hour cungfoo match ,, when your being screwed with and your girl is around you drop him this ain't no cungfoo dance ,, sucker punch is your best friend,,"you arn't fighting for money man"...i got so much anger in me i go around waiting for these kinds of people to get practice.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

And that's perfectly fine, but once he is down, it's no longer self defense, now it's assault. You dropped him. Point proven.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Slytooth13 said:


> And that's perfectly fine, but once he is down, it's no longer self defense, now it's assault. You dropped him. Point proven.


If you hit a guy for runing his mouth, thats not self defence. He has to try to do physical harm first then you can protect yourself!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

someone that gets dropped can get up.. someone that gets dropped and then beaten don't get up with out help.. thats just what i am saying but um done talking tuff on here its only a web site ,, i have not been in a fight in 3 years, and that was also the last time i go out to bars,,theres something about captain Morgan thats fuels me up..swear to god its got roids in it either that or it makes you fearless and pain less


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I wouldn't have done that at all. Ignore him and get off the bus. It's really that simple. He didn't touch you or threaten you with violence, did he? He was also drunk, which gives you less reason to react to him. Others have already noted possible repercussions for hitting someone when it is not self defense. Letting emotions control such strong action rarely ends well.

Just to add... Is it just me or does this story seem embellished and/or made up? Maybe it is just the way this person portrays the story, but it sounds hypothetical or fictional.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

The captain and I don't get along anymore either because of the same reason. LOL


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

if it was me and i had a place i had to be going( why in ole sh*t would i get off the bus) example me and my girl was out and off to the movies.. i sure as hell aint going to walk 1 mile after i payed bus fair just because i p*ssy ed out to some ass clown.. um gonna beat him like he stole something.. like i say all my days i gather rage but i don't let it out, i just pack it in,,when someone acts like this BOOM ,,, little things bother me a lot exapmle all the bull sh*t disses i read on here about me,, i bottle it all up i send money to a pet dealer and he stops taking my calls after i have been waiting for 2 weeks for the package,, i bottle it up,,ect,,, one day a week ago my toaster keep popping the bread back up un roasted,, i tried the handle no go so i riped it out of the wall breaking the plug in from the toasted and through it in the floor and jumped on it till my feet were bruised ,,,,bottled rage is a horrible thing,,,,, i compare myself to the jim carry movie "me,myself & irene" maybe i got mutable personality's already who knows ..


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Silence????


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I wouldn't have done that at all. Ignore him and get off the bus. It's really that simple. He didn't touch you or threaten you with violence, did he? He was also drunk, which gives you less reason to react to him. Others have already noted possible repercussions for hitting someone when it is not self defense. Letting emotions control such strong action rarely ends well.


EXACTLY. Unless this person actually put a hand on you, you shouldn't have touched him. By the responces ive read, its obvious most would have reacted as you did. You could have gotten up and relocated yourself anywhere within the bus. What if this fella had a weapon and either you or your lady would have gotten killed or seriously wounded? Would it have been worth it to react as you did? Thats the problem with the younger people these days. Its much easier to walk away than to risk something serious happening. I guess this is something you'll learn as you get older.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Were you sweaty and feeling anxious after you woke up from this dream?

Anytime you dream about frightening subjects you will find yourself upset, it is quite normal.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

armac said:


> Silence????


oh my god it has to be Silence!!


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Well I have to say this is why I lift weights and stuff to get bigger so people dont want to start stuff. I really have a problem with anger, and if I was in a situation like that it would of ended worse and I know that.

Except my first move would be to drop the guy then grab his head from the back and repeatedly smash it into some large inanimate object multiple (10 or more) times. Maybe even tell him to bite the curb.

I swear I'm stable.


----------



## Ninja Warrior (Sep 30, 2008)

Dude I'm not making this up, that's stupid. And yes I know I made a big mistake, but it's easy to talk, if you hear those words maybe you would have done something, if you would not, I'm sure it would have hurt you.

Yes what if he had a knife, what if he had this, that.. yes I thought all that after it happened, which was why I started out of anger and once I did, I did not stop until I was sure that I was safe from the decision I made. It's easy to say I was too much, but this is real life, you never know what's gonna happen just as the drunkard had no idea what was coming for him. I kicked his head, yes it was 'bad' but I did it to make sure it was over.

But yes what I did was wrong, yet what I did was right....wrong...right...wrong... I feel so bad.. I feel wrongly good.. it's all mixed up.. but the guilt outweighs the satisfaction..

Some may say I am making this up, it doesn't matter, but such uncertainty about what could be and could not be that made me kick his head.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

RohmOwner17928 said:


> Well I have to say this is why I lift weights and stuff to get bigger so people dont want to start stuff. I really have a problem with anger, and if I was in a situation like that it would of ended worse and I know that.
> 
> Except my first move would be to drop the guy then grab his head from the back and repeatedly smash it into some large inanimate object multiple (10 or more) times. Maybe even tell him to bite the curb.
> 
> I swear I'm stable.


wow your a idol man,,,, we gotta drink a few beer and go out and drink blood together sometime.. you sound as nuts as i am man..lol

the way i see it if someone starts sh*t its a CUE for me to kick some ass.. i seem to get mad vary fast if something don t go my way,the only way i calmed down is if i get knocked out,, its fight to the death with a stranger..


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Bawb2u said:


> *id prob beat the guy up too,after i told him to stfu, but my advice would be just to let it go. its just a drunk retard on the bus, who gives a sh*t what he says.*


totally agree. i would defend my girl or my mom or my sis if they were threatened, and i would gladly serve jail time for defending any of my loveds ones. but if she wasnt threatened other than the words of some drunk asshole on the bus, i would be the bigger man and walk away.


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

armac said:


> Were you sweaty and feeling anxious after you woke up from this dream?
> 
> Anytime you dream about frightening subjects you will find yourself upset, it is quite normal.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I have to be honset here... 
Seeing as you are new and maybe all of your post are in this thread...\

I dont buy the story, just seems like a cry for a little attation....

Having said that, if this story is in fact true which I hope it is not, then I dont argee with you.

First of all, like some of the members have started, this man could be sick, maybe he has paranoid schizophrenia or something of that short. If that is the case, even if had had hit your first, your ass in jail and he goes to a mental hospital for a few days.

Second, maybe he not sick, what if you would have killed him when kicking him in the head? You know that a lot of buses have video cam. now.. Your ass would have been all over the news and now you be would be locked up and for what?

Third, maybe you should have first talked some ish to the guy and at least given the guy a chance to STFU. If he didnt then I dont know....

Now if this would have been me, I would have told him the STFU and moved seats. But if I was really pissed, I would have told my GF or mom to get off, I would have waited until the guy got off the bus and followed him and kick his ass somewere where there are NO cameras.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

The antics of SILENCE????? C'mon guys lets bait him with some cake!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

pyrokingbrand said:


> The antics of SILENCE????? C'mon guys lets bait him with some cake!!!


and his sister.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

always give the person a chance to stfu or go away. but never be totally against doing something if they ignore your warnings. i cant stand the hyped up testosterone junkies that punch first, ask questions later. it doesnt make you tough if you just use violence over attempting to ease or cease the confrontation. that said, theres a time and place for everything.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> I had a similar situation when I was 21. A drunk in a bar was talking vile sh*t to my gf. I warned him once and when he continued, I hit him. He fell backwards and broke his neck. I was arrested, tried and served 3 years in state prison. I was still in when my father died of cancer and I attended the funeral with a police escort and wasn't able to stay with and comfort my mother. I'm not saying you did right or wrong, I'm just saying be aware that sometimes the consequences of your actions can take an unexpected turn.


Dude, that's amazing!

What a fucked up deal!
3 years... and you even warned him first.

So did he die from the neck break or did he become paralyzed?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ninja Warrior said:


> I did think that I acted without thinking.


Ding! Ding! Ding!

You acted without thinking and assaulted a DIP (drunk in public) for being a drunk. In all honesty, I would've gotten up and moved US somewhere else. I would've been pissed but I kept my cool about it.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

What you did was wrong, both morally and legally. You're damn lucky you aren't in jail (do you know kicking someone in the head can be considered attempted murder?).
If the dude had touched your girl or tried to hit her or something, I could totally agree with you going to town on him like that, but words are words. They don't matter, especially when they're coming out of the mouth of a drunk.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

cueball said:


> Well I have to say this is why I lift weights and stuff to get bigger so people dont want to start stuff. I really have a problem with anger, and if I was in a situation like that it would of ended worse and I know that.
> 
> Except my first move would be to drop the guy then grab his head from the back and repeatedly smash it into some large inanimate object multiple (10 or more) times. Maybe even tell him to bite the curb.
> 
> I swear I'm stable.


wow your a idol man,,,, we gotta drink a few beer and go out and drink blood together sometime.. you sound as nuts as i am man..lol

the way i see it if someone starts sh*t its a CUE for me to kick some ass.. i seem to get mad vary fast if something don t go my way,the only way i calmed down is if i get knocked out,, *its fight to the death with a stranger..*
[/quote]

You know there is a place they put people like that...


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

everybody so violent.. we should all have a P-fury mma tournament, GG can be ref, I will bring popcorn and will not be participating because I'm a ninja in real life and it wouldn't be fair.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

ha...I'll bring the Jeungling!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Liquid said:


> everybody so violent.. we should all have a P-fury mma tournament, GG can be ref, I will bring popcorn and will not be participating because I'm a ninja in real life and it wouldn't be fair.


I'll be there.

My MMA name will be Charlie Chan. My signature grapple move will be called the *****, its where I pull your eyelids to the back of your head, sit on your back like a bag of rice, while screaming "SOY SAUCE" and make you my sweatshop labor!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Your an f'd up dude..haha..I love it

Good luck with your kids...hopefully not a daughters b-friends!!!!

I see prison in your future..haha


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> everybody so violent.. we should all have a P-fury mma tournament, GG can be ref, I will bring popcorn and will not be participating because I'm a ninja in real life and it wouldn't be fair.


I'll be there.

My MMA name will be Charlie Chan. My signature grapple move will be called the *****, its where I pull your eyelids to the back of your head, sit on your back like a bag of rice, while screaming "SOY SAUCE" and make you my sweatshop labor!

:laugh:
[/quote]

sounds like a plan, I'm going to bring my chicken costume this way I can put somebody in a triangle and at the same time flapping my arms while having a turrets syndrome outbreak yelling BIGAWK every other word.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ill be there drinkin notaverages yuengling.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i probably would've quickly dispatched him with a /uppercut. then /jumped fence, and lived to rap another day.

seriously though, just take out your gun, this is america.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> I had a similar situation when I was 21. A drunk in a bar was talking vile sh*t to my gf. I warned him once and when he continued, I hit him. He fell backwards and broke his neck. I was arrested, tried and served 3 years in state prison. I was still in when my father died of cancer and I attended the funeral with a police escort and wasn't able to stay with and comfort my mother. I'm not saying you did right or wrong, I'm just saying be aware that sometimes the consequences of your actions can take an unexpected turn.


Dude, that's amazing!

What a fucked up deal!
3 years... and you even warned him first.

So did he die from the neck break or did he become paralyzed?
[/quote]

He and I were both lucky, there was no spinal cord damage, so I pled out to assult with grievous bodily injury. People don't realize, every time you get in an altercation, there's a chance of Real Bad Sh*t happening. I wish I could say it smartened me up and led to to a life on the straight and narrow but it had the opposite effect.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

bawb- first off, that is f*cked up(three years)

secondly. i agree. whenever something bad goes down i try to avoid it as much as possible, as you never know what could happen. what if you get your head caved in by some psycho, what if YOU cave in some guys head. what if you accidentally kill someone, or get killed yourself.

when you get in a fight you NEVER know the outcome, and that is never a good thing.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Ninja Warrior said:


> Dude I'm not making this up, that's stupid. And yes I know I made a big mistake, but it's easy to talk, if you hear those words maybe you would have done something, if you would not, I'm sure it would have hurt you.
> 
> Yes what if he had a knife, what if he had this, that.. yes I thought all that after it happened, which was why I started out of anger and once I did, I did not stop until I was sure that I was safe from the decision I made. It's easy to say I was too much, but this is real life, you never know what's gonna happen just as the drunkard had no idea what was coming for him. I kicked his head, yes it was 'bad' but I did it to make sure it was over.
> 
> ...


has to be silence.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

i would have just left with my gf/mom and we would have walked away without much. however, if he followed us with clear intent of doing harm, then i wold have acted out in defense.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Ha my uncle got beat up on the bus in the summer for acting like a idiot too whuile drunk. He swore at 2 guys and they got up beat his ass took his wallet and left.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

speakyourmind said:


> Ha my uncle got beat up on the bus in the summer for acting like a idiot too whuile drunk. He swore at 2 guys and they got up beat his ass took his wallet and left.


sux they took his wallet,


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

if this really happened, and it happened exactly like you said it did... you beat the sh*t out of a drunk guy on a city bus, you opened up his head and knocked him out, causing the other people on the bus to run outside... the police were probably called, a report was filed, and your actions were most likely caught on camera. if this really did happen, you could be looking at some serious charges if they track you down, and no judge is gonna give two shits what the guy was mumbling before you attacked him.

personally, i woulda told the guy to watch his mouth and then i woulda moved to another seat... if i had been drinking, i might have moved him to another seat. if you get that worked up about some random dirty drunk guy mumbling sh*t on a bus and are worried about his words echoing in your head afterwards, i would say that you are a bit too sensitive.


----------

